# Re-audition at an orchestra?



## Oblivion

Hi, I belong to Coventry Youth Orchestra at the moment (on cello). There are currently 3 1/2 desks... and I'm the half. Next year we are re-audidioning for our desk arrangements, and there are about three others joining. I want to be promoted this season, but I'm not that good. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Oblivion

I'm 4th desk on inside. I'm sharing a desk with one of the newbies, and the other 2 are 5th desk. So I get control of all three.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wow, this thread's 10 years old. Some recent thoughts on "going to the dentist"...

http://www.auditioncafe.org/the-weekly-brew/perfection


----------



## Nate Miller

you have to join audition café to read the article, but the basic premise of forgetting perfection isn't bad advice.


the thing is, when you make a mistake, if you are thinking about the mistake AT ALL you have just lost concentration. Listen, there's no sense worrying about it now, what's done is done so just get on with it.

that's when its time to refocus and not let your internal dialog start wandering


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Wow, this thread's 10 years old. Some recent thoughts on "going to the dentist"...
> 
> http://www.auditioncafe.org/the-weekly-brew/perfection


To be fair, O.P didn't get much response.


----------

